
NYT_diff Twitter bot tracks NYT headline, slant changes - RankingMember
https://twitter.com/nyt_diff
======
RankingMember
This one in particular really stood out to me:
[https://i.imgur.com/SekhqyN.png](https://i.imgur.com/SekhqyN.png)

